# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مي عز الدين: أفهم تامر حسني من نظرة عينيه لكن إذا تزوجنا سأقتله

## الحصن نيوز

نراهما فنانين جميلين، أحببنا تمثيلهما، شقاوتهما، جنونهما، انسجامهما سويا، والرومانسية التي يجسدانها بكل إحساس، إنهما الثنائي تامر حسني ومي عز الدين، واللذان طالما ما سمعنا أنهما حبيبان رغم نفيهما لذلك، ومجددا وفي إطار من التهكم والسخرية، وضعت الفنانة مي عز الدين حدا للشائعات التي لطالما طالتها هي وصديقها الفنان تامر حسني بخصوص وجود علاقة بينهما قد تنتهي يوما ما بالزواج.

فقد قالت مي عبر مدونتها الإلكترونية إنها لن ترتبط بتامر أبدا فهو موضوع من أصعب ما يمكن خاصة أن شخصية كل منهما تختلف تماما عن شخصية الآخر من حيث التصرفات والطباع. وأضافت: "نحن غير متوافقين إنسانياً، صحيح أننا صديقان على المستوى الإنساني بحكم العشرة والعمل، وهناك تفاهم كبير وكيمياء عالية جداً بيننا تظهر بوضوح على الشاشة، ونستطيع بمنتهى السهولة أن نفهم بعضنا البعض من نظرة عين إلا أن هذا النوع من الإنسجام والتناغم على صعيد الصداقة أو العمل ليس بالضرورة أن تتم ترجمته إلى ارتباط وزواج".

وأردفت قائلة: "بشوف إن إحنا متوافقين أكثر كصديقين ودويتو فني لذيذ.. بصراحة احنا اكثر اتنين مجانين بيتعاملوا مع بعض لكن مينفعش يتجوزوا بعض .. هنموت بعض أصلاً لو كان فيه بينا أكتر من كده.. بالتأكيد واحد منا سوف يقوم بقتل الآخر أو إلقائه من البلكونة على أقل تقدير؟!".

يذكر أن شائعات الارتباط والزواج التي تشير إليها مي قد بدأت في الانتشار بعد قيام الفنانة وتامر ببطولة الجزءين الأول والثاني من فيلم "عمر وسلمى"، هذا إلى جانب ظهورهما معا في أحد الأفراح حيث قاما فيه بالتقاط العديد من الصور والتي ظهرها بها وكأنهما حبيبان.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

